# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  c# - consuming a spps (v2) webservice (list)

## jpritchard

Hi,

Played with sharepoint today - scanned the codebank for help - didnt find much so thought would post my attempt..

All its functionalilty is web enabled via webservices. Just a demo of creating a custom list within sharepoint then pulling the data into you app.

assume you have a sppsv2 site at the follwoing address - http://dmn.teamsites.company.com/sites/mysitename/

Go into the "documents and lists" area, create a custom list (eg "team members", add a few columns and create a few entries. - I assume here that the first column is called "Title" (sharepoint defaults the first col to this name)

ok so far.

now we want to pull this into our app.

kick open vs.net and create a console app. (i assume your ok with console apps and xml) - the first sharepoint specific thing we will want to do is add a web-reference via the project menu.

this will ask for a url, specify you sites url but append /_vti_bin/Lists.asmx to the end - eg "http://dmn.teamsites.company.com/sites/mysitename/_vti_bin/Lists.asmx"

when vs has finished click the add-reference button

now, in you class put in the following code



```
using System;
using System.Xml;
using System.Web.Services;
using System.Data;
///   using System.Windows.Forms;

namespace ConsoleApplication1
{
	/// <summary>
	/// Summary description for Class1.
	/// </summary>
	class Class1
	{
		/// <summary>
		/// The main entry point for the application.
		/// </summary>
		[STAThread]
		static void Main(string[] args)
		{

			try
			{

			/// message as we are starting...
				System.Console.WriteLine("-Start-");
				System.Console.WriteLine(" ");

			///	web reference built from url - http://dmn.teamsites.company.com/sites/mysitename/_vti_bin/Lists.asmx			/// get this from the solution explorer - in the web references

			/// set up the webservice lists object
				com.company.teamsites.dmn.Lists listService = new com.company.teamsites.dmn.Lists();

			/// use my current logon from the credetial chase
				listService.Credentials = System.Net.CredentialCache.DefaultCredentials;

			/// setup the xml doc fields
				XmlDocument doc                 = new XmlDocument();
				XmlNode     Query               = doc.CreateNode(XmlNodeType.Element,"Query","");
				XmlNode     ViewFields          = doc.CreateNode(XmlNodeType.Element,"ViewFields", "");
				XmlNode     QueryOptions        = doc.CreateNode(XmlNodeType.Element,"QueryOptions","");

			/// call the webservice
				System.Xml.XmlNode nodeDataback = listService.GetListItems("Team Members", null, Query, ViewFields, null, QueryOptions);

			/// copy the xml structure to a dataset
				DataSet objDataSet              = new DataSet();
				XmlNodeReader ObjXmlreadrer     = new XmlNodeReader(nodeDataback);
				objDataSet.ReadXml(ObjXmlreadrer);

			/// dump out the returned fields from the dataset
				System.Console.WriteLine("-Columns-");
				System.Console.WriteLine(" ");

				foreach(DataColumn col in objDataSet.Tables[1].Columns)
				{
					System.Console.WriteLine("col = " + col.ColumnName.ToString());
				}

				System.Console.WriteLine(" ");

			/// dump out the title (name)
				System.Console.WriteLine(" ");
				System.Console.WriteLine("-Data- 'ows_Title' -");

				foreach(DataRow row in objDataSet.Tables[1].Rows)
				{
					System.Console.WriteLine(row["ows_Title"].ToString());
				}

			/// that it - done
				System.Console.WriteLine(" ");
				System.Console.WriteLine("-done-");
			
			}

			catch(Exception errorObject)
			{

			/// on error - dump it out with an alert
			/// MessageBox.Show(errorObject.ToString());
				System.Console.WriteLine(errorObject.ToString());

			}

		}
	}
}
```

ensure any "dmn.teamsites.company.com/sites/mysitename" are changed to your site url/sitename and also the the list ("Team Members" in my case) is updated to your list name.

compile and run from an open cmd-prompt - eg




```
C:\Visual Studio Projects\ConsoleApplication1\ConsoleApplication1\bin\Debug>consoleapplication1.exe
-Start-

-Columns-

col = ows_ID
col = ows_Title
col = ows_Modified
col = ows_Created
col = ows_Author
col = ows_Editor
col = ows_owshiddenversion
col = ows_Attachments
col = ows__ModerationStatus
col = ows_LinkTitleNoMenu
col = ows_LinkTitle
col = ows_SelectTitle
col = ows_Order
col = ows_GUID
col = ows_Nationality
col = data_Id


-Data- 'ows_Title' -
joe bloggs
arch stanton
alistair crowley
ivor cutler
-done-
C:\Visual Studio Projects\ConsoleApplication1\ConsoleApplication1\bin\Debug>
```

job done....

now download the sdk's and play with the query and viewfields nodes to change which records/what cols are returned etc...
http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/de...SV01017094.asp

have a play, its quite easy...

cheers AJP.

----------

